# .243/.20 gauge



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Willing to go $260.00 for a forum member.



Looking to sell my Braztech Rossi it is a .243 topped with Warn Scope mounts and a Vortex Crossfire 3-9x40 scope and it has a sling. This gun comes with an interchangeable barrel for a .20 gauge shotgun as well. I am also including a box of 20 rounds for the .243 and a box of 25 rounds for the .20 gauge.


----------

